# Best location for a lav mic to mic acoustic guitar



## echnaret (Mar 17, 2012)

This question is for the same show mentioned in this topic.

I have an acoustic guitar that needs to be mic'ed wireless-ly. The actor playing the guitar walks all over the stage, and the guitar has no pickup. I am currently using a Shure SLX1 beltback with a lavaliere mic. I'm not sure what model the mic is, but the mic head is flat and square-shaped, with a hole on one side. I also have a couple DAO 4061 lavs, if those would work better. Currently, the mic is located a half inch away from the fretboard, about half way between the edge of the sound hole and the edge of the body. It was initially located closer to the sound hole, but the actors were worried about hitting it while playing.

I realize my setup is not ideal. However, I am wondering if there is a better place for me to position the mic head to get a better sound. I am sending the guitar through the stage monitors, so I am also interested in getting the loudest sound possible from the guitar (so the mic doesn't need to be as hot, to reduce the risk of feedback).

If there are better wireless solutions than lavaliere mics, I am open to suggestions. I probably won't get to use them for this year, but I am making a wish list of things to get for next year.


----------



## FMEng (Mar 17, 2012)

From your description, that sounds like a good spot to try. I would avoid getting too close to the sound hole and placing the mic so it doesn't get hit while strumming is a good idea. 

Your mic might be a Countryman EMW which probably has a high frequency boost that might not be desirable for guitar. I would I would choose a mic that is omni to avoid proximity effect, plus you don't want to tape over the ports on a cardioid or other directional. The DPA 4061 would be a fine choice for that application since it is omni and has a smooth low-mid response. I would choose the soft-boost grid, not the high-boost one.


----------



## Footer (Mar 18, 2012)

Get a pickup put in, should not cost more then 50 bucks. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2mojo2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Try this:
Take your mystery microphone ( could be a 185 omni) and wrap it in some thin foam ( foam windscreen would be ideal).
Insert the mic element gently Under the guitar strings between the bridge and the nut.
Adjust EQ for a warm guitar sound, and see what you think.....


----------



## echnaret (Mar 19, 2012)

2mojo2 said:


> Try this:
> Take your mystery microphone ( could be a 185 omni) and wrap it in some thin foam ( foam windscreen would be ideal).
> Insert the mic element gently Under the guitar strings between the bridge and the nut.
> Adjust EQ for a warm guitar sound, and see what you think.....


Thanks, I'll try this.

Footer, would that be a temporary pickup, or a permanent one? The guitar belongs to the actor, not the company, and I'm not sure how interested the company would be in installing a pickup in a guiyar every year.

I'm definitely getting a lot of high mids in the original placement, despite the fact that the mic is right next to the bass strings.


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm thinking that you may have a Shure WL93, based on the description. Have you tried dropping the mic element into the sound hole? It can get a bit boomy, but since you are having lots of high-mids, it could help.
Depending on the choreography, you may actually have luck taping the mic to the wrist of the actor. If he moves around a lot, it will be too inconsistent, but it could work if his hand stays relatively close.


----------



## gizm770o (Mar 22, 2012)

You could also try running the cable down the performer's arm and taping it in between his index finger and thumb. I haven't tried this but it has been suggested to me a few times recently (Have to solve the same problem for a coming up show as well.)


----------



## brubart (May 10, 2012)

As a recording engineer and microphone designer, I recommend putting the mic halfway between the sound hole and bridge, about 1 inch from the low E string. A typical lavalier mic has a high-frequency rise which you might want to roll off with EQ around 10 kHz. If you need more gain before feedback, tape the mic just inside the sound hole onto the front inner surface at about 8 o'clock (with the neck at 12 o'clock). Don't cover the front of the mic with tape. The sound will be very boomy, so roll off 100 Hz about 10 dB - adjust to taste. 
Bruce Bartlett Bartlett Microphones floor mics and instrument clip on mics - home


----------



## echnaret (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but it it's about time for me to hit the road with this show once again. Last spring, I tried micing the actor's guitar with a generic lav mic, attaching the mic near the sound hole, right next to the neck. The resulting sound was a bit thin. This spring, I would like to try something else, mainly the pickup that Footer mentioned.

Here are my requirements:
- Due to short setup time and minimalist nature of the show (and the fact that the actors wander around the stage), I am not interested in wired mic options.
- The acoustic guitar used is owned by the actor, who may not return next year. Therefore, any options used should be able to remain with the company after the actor leaves. The actor is also nervous about taping anything to the guitar (taping the wireless pack to the strap is fine).
- The acoustic guitar does not have any built-in pickup.
- Different actors play the same guitar (in response to the above suggestion of putting the mic on the actor's guitar, vs. hand)
- I use Shure UR1 receivers with Sure WA302 instrument cables that I use for the electric and bass guitars, and have an extra for the accoustic guitar.

Does anyone have any pickup recommendations (or other micing suggestions) for me to try?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lextech (Jan 29, 2014)

How about a soundhole pick up wired for your transmitter? A Seymour Duncan Woody could be wired for a wireless since it is passive and while not the best sounding pickup, it is removable, so you could use it with other guitars. There are other pickups out there, call Sweetwater or FullCompass and ask what they can provide. Or better yet go to your local music store and ask them. It helps if you can find a store that specializes in accoustic instruments.


----------

